# General > General >  Disgusted !!!!!!

## wildcat69

went christmas shopping on saturday and decided to go up to whatsits in the arcade only to be completely disgusted at their window display......BB GUNS of all shapes and sizes !!!! while these are not illegal ( they should be) i feel to display something that can seriously maim a human or an animal is WRONG !!!!!

Hand guns, machine guns and pup action shotguns should NOT be displayed for children to see !!!!

I have seen first hand the damage these "toys" can do to animals and am saddened that in this day and age of gun crimes that anybody would want to buy a child such a dangerous toy.

I personally will NOT be using that shop again until they remove the window display and would hope that they stop selling them.

----------


## annemarie482

I will never support an attack on local business' 
We have few enough without turning on them!
Your concerns should be made in person to the shop in question.
I see you quickly removed your rant on Facebook when the shop got in direct public contact with you.  :: 

 (Ps, I have no connection to said shop, rarely even cross the door! this is just my opinion)

----------


## wildcat69

I didnt remove it.....and i will always stand up for what i feel is WRONG

----------


## wildcat69

> I will never support an attack on local business' 
> We have few enough without turning on them!
> Your concerns should be made in person to the shop in question.
> I see you quickly removed your rant on Facebook when the shop got in direct public contact with you. 
> 
>  (Ps, I have no connection to said shop, rarely even cross the door! this is just my opinion)



I.....unlike others will never close my eyes to what i feel is wrong.....as for the shop becoming involved.....all the better to get across how i feel...

----------


## annemarie482

> I.....unlike others will never close my eyes to what i feel is wrong.....as for the shop becoming involved.....all the better to get across how i feel...


Could've saved yourself the typing by going in the shop to tell them how you feel when you passed it 
But that wouldn't have the same effect  ::

----------


## mi16

> went christmas shopping on saturday and decided to go up to whatsits in the arcade only to be completely disgusted at their window display......BB GUNS of all shapes and sizes !!!! while these are not illegal ( they should be) i feel to display something that can seriously maim a human or an animal is WRONG !!!!!
> 
> Hand guns, machine guns and pup action shotguns should NOT be displayed for children to see !!!!
> 
> I have seen first hand the damage these "toys" can do to animals and am saddened that in this day and age of gun crimes that anybody would want to buy a child such a dangerous toy.
> 
> I personally will NOT be using that shop again until they remove the window display and would hope that they stop selling them.


Folks ,this is widespread in the town, only lastweek I seen a canteen of cutlery in Serendipity's window and Mackays had the gaul to have a pair of tights on a manakin.
Absolutely disgusting stuff.

----------


## wildcat69

sad sheep like deluded people.....i think your called NIMBYS......google it.......i was pointing out something i felt strongly about as i think its wrong but hey lets just all bow down to the masses and have no opinions of our own.....i personally feel its wrong to blatantly advertise "weapons" for children but then who am i to say whats right or wrong as i am just one person in a sea of fools

----------


## annemarie482

I think your the one that needs to google NIMBY.....  ::

----------


## mi16

> sad sheep like deluded people.....i think your called NIMBYS......google it.......i was pointing out something i felt strongly about as i think its wrong but hey lets just all bow down to the masses and have no opinions of our own.....i personally feel its wrong to blatantly advertise "weapons" for children but then who am i to say whats right or wrong as i am just one person in a sea of fools


Correct me if I am wrong but the legal age for the purchase of a BB gun in the UK is 18 years. How exactly is that advertising of weapons for children.
Are Bin Ends advertising alchoholism for children?

----------


## wildcat69

*Airsoft and BB Guns*2 tone(51% of the gun must be painted in a non realistic color) airsoft and BB guns do not require any kind of licence and is not controlled by the state or local police force but cannot be sold to any person under the age of 18 and if a person under the stated age wants to train with, use or fire the gun the must be accompanied by an adult. In the case of an imitation firearm you must have a valid reason for wanting to own one (i.e. for airsoft skirmishing or reenacting) even though the process is not nearly as strictly controlled as in the case of a real firearm, to obtain an imitation(realistic) looking airsoft or BB gun for skirmishing you must be a registered UKARA member or must be a member of a skirmishing site and over the age of 18.

DOES ANY SHOPSELLING THEM ACTUALLY CARE WHAT HAPPENS TO THEM AFTER PURCHASE......YOU HANDING AN 18 YEAR OLD A WEAPON THAT CAN MAIN OR EVEN KILL....

Everybody has the right tobuy what they want and shop keepers have the right tosellwhat they want but a little humility when dealing with an offensive weaponand alittle understanding of the harm it can cause would be appriciated......morals are a wonderful thing and should always be put before consumer need.....

----------


## cptdodger

> sad sheep like deluded people.....i think your called NIMBYS......google it.......i was pointing out something i felt strongly about as i think its wrong but hey lets just all bow down to the masses and have no opinions of our own.....i personally feel its wrong to blatantly advertise "weapons" for children but then who am i to say whats right or wrong as i am just one person in a sea of fools


Pointing it out to who exactly? You clearly did'nt feel strongly enough to go into the actual shop to voice your concerns, you decided to slate the shop on here and seemingly Facebook, do you feel better now? Or are you expecting everybody that reads this to boycott this shop? I personally would not have bought my children, when they were children any sort of guns, however, having brought them up to know the difference between right and wrong, and I am safe in the knowledge that if they ever came across a gun they would not go on a rampage killing people and animals.

----------


## mi16

> *Airsoft and BB Guns*2 tone(51% of the gun must be painted in a non realistic color) airsoft and BB guns do not require any kind of licence and is not controlled by the state or local police force but cannot be sold to any person under the age of 18 and if a person under the stated age wants to train with, use or fire the gun the must be accompanied by an adult. In the case of an imitation firearm you must have a valid reason for wanting to own one (i.e. for airsoft skirmishing or reenacting) even though the process is not nearly as strictly controlled as in the case of a real firearm, to obtain an imitation(realistic) looking airsoft or BB gun for skirmishing you must be a registered UKARA member or must be a member of a skirmishing site and over the age of 18.
> 
> DOES ANY SHOPSELLING THEM ACTUALLY CARE WHAT HAPPENS TO THEM AFTER PURCHASE......YOU HANDING AN 18 YEAR OLD A WEAPON THAT CAN MAIN OR EVEN KILL....
> 
> Everybody has the right tobuy what they want and shop keepers have the right tosellwhat they want but a little humility when dealing with an offensive weaponand alittle understanding of the harm it can cause would be appriciated......morals are a wonderful thing and should always be put before consumer need.....


Does your local fuel station care what you do with their fuel once you have bought it?
No
You could make a petrol bomb, burn down a house, run down a bus stop full of kids, or perhaps use it to fuel you vehicle in a safe and controlled manner.

It is not the responsibility of the shop keeper to police the use of its goods.

Honestly, I wouldnt let you loose with a BB gun, you seem to be of the "Anders Breivik" sort.

----------


## wildcat69

http://www.gun-control-network.org/IN%20-%20Airguns.htm


READ THAT AND THEN ASK YOURSELF IF YOU WANT TO  STILL MAKE MONEY FROM SOMETHING THAT IS CAPABLE OF DOING THIS

----------


## annemarie482

> http://www.gun-control-network.org/IN%20-%20Airguns.htm
> 
> 
> READ THAT AND THEN ASK YOURSELF IF YOU WANT TO  STILL MAKE MONEY FROM SOMETHING THAT IS CAPABLE OF DOING THIS


That's on about air guns, which are different to BB guns.

----------


## cptdodger

And would you like me to list all the crimes connected to alcohol, knives, glue and so on, these things that are sold in your local supermarket, and that money is made from selling them. Why are you not disgusted by them?

----------


## wildcat69

GCN compiles an on-going list of incidents involving *airguns.  Airguns do not require a license in the UK and are thus responsible for a large percentage of gun violence in England, Scotland and Wales. In fact, Derbyshire police estimate 70 percent of gun crime in their county is attributable to airgun or* _BB guns_*.*

----------


## mi16

> And would you like me to list all the crimes connected to alcohol, knives, glue and so on, these things that are sold in your local supermarket, and that money is made from selling them. Why are you not disgusted by them?


And that is without even touching on those Evil, Evil folk that sell firearms.

----------


## mi16

> GCN compiles an on-going list of incidents involving *airguns. Airguns do not require a license in the UK and are thus responsible for a large percentage of gun violence in England, Scotland and Wales. In fact, Derbyshire police estimate 70 percent of gun crime in their county is attributable to airgun or* _BB guns_*.*


Who cares?

----------


## wildcat69

> And would you like me to list all the crimes connected to alcohol, knives, glue and so on, these things that are sold in your local supermarket, and that money is made from selling them. Why are you not disgusted by them?


Anything can be adapted and used to kill and maim....you could take an eye out with a cork screw BUT it has another less dangerous use.....you can stab somebody with a vegetable peeler but its use is NOT intended to harm....the list of possible weapons on sale in shops is endless which is why more dangerous items have a legal limit.....BB guns have ONE USE.....to shoot a small hard projectile intended to cause damage to a "paper target"......"tin can "......or an animal or person. they are not illegal BUT morally wrong and as such i would not like the responsibility of selling one that is designed to harm.....

----------


## mi16

> GCN compiles an on-going list of incidents involving *airguns. Airguns do not require a license in the UK and are thus responsible for a large percentage of gun violence in England, Scotland and Wales. In fact, Derbyshire police estimate 70 percent of gun crime in their county is attributable to airgun or* _BB guns_*.*


Actually that is a great stat, only slightly worrying that it is not 100%, I would much rather be accosted by a bloke with a wee toy gun than a real one.
Then I could beat him about the head with his own gun after he shoots me in the chest, rather than being very dead.

----------


## Invisible

The OP has mentioned about how these toys can do damage to animals...................tell me how often do you go to the butchers and complain about them serving up dead animals?

----------


## cptdodger

> Anything can be adapted and used to kill and maim....you could take an eye out with a cork screw BUT it has another less dangerous use.....you can stab somebody with a vegetable peeler but its use is NOT intended to harm....the list of possible weapons on sale in shops is endless which is why more dangerous items have a legal limit.....BB guns have ONE USE.....to shoot a small hard projectile intended to cause damage to a "paper target"......"tin can "......or an animal or person. they are not illegal BUT morally wrong and as such i would not like the responsibility of selling one that is designed to harm.....


So lets ban BB guns, lets make them illegal, are you naive enough to think that anybody intending to do harm would not get their hands on something that would do the job equally well? Banning things and making things illegal must work, because there are no drug addicts in Caithness ..... are there?

----------


## Kodiak

*This is all a :-

*

----------


## wildcat69

and judging by your attitude you are obviously in a position to recognize the difference between what you call" a wee toy " as opposed to the real thing.
not all of us are as "brave" as you and would not choose to take the chance of wrestling the person holding " A GUN " to the ground.
And animals dont have the luxury of knowing where a shot is coming from when a child is given a "TOY" to play with and chooses to fire at them.
there are many other things that can be displayed in a window to get customers over the door and parting with their money without having to advertise what amounts to lethal weapons.

Im saddened at the lack of support over this issue ( not really surprised) and i will ask for this thread to be locked now.
I personally will not be putting any money over their counter but thats MY CHOICE.....

----------


## squidge

This is the second thread in a couple of days talking about how shocked and disgusted someone is with something.  We are all shocked by different things - breast feeding dolls or bb guns are just a couple of them.  I would never have a BB Gun in the house or an airgun or a real gun but I would not bat an eyelid about the breast feeding dolly.  

As our children grow up we make our own decisions about what is appropriate and what is not across a whole range of issues and we often find ourselves in conflict with other parents or their children and the influence they can bring to bear on our own children.  If something in a shop window offends you then go speak to the shopkeeper, if a toy offends you then dont buy it for your child.  You cant expect that just because something offends you that it will have the same effect on others.

----------


## mi16

> and judging by your attitude you are obviously in a position to recognize the difference between what you call" a wee toy " as opposed to the real thing.
> not all of us are as "brave" as you and would not choose to take the chance of wrestling the person holding " A GUN " to the ground.
> And animals dont have the luxury of knowing where a shot is coming from when a child is given a "TOY" to play with and chooses to fire at them.
> there are many other things that can be displayed in a window to get customers over the door and parting with their money without having to advertise what amounts to lethal weapons.
> 
> Im saddened at the lack of support over this issue ( not really surprised) and i will ask for this thread to be locked now.
> I personally will not be putting any money over their counter but thats MY CHOICE.....


As I said, once I had been shot in the chest I would be fairly certian that it was a toy gun and not a real 7mm pistol.

----------


## wildcat69

> So lets ban BB guns, lets make them illegal, are you naive enough to think that anybody intending to do harm would not get their hands on something that would do the job equally well? Banning things and making things illegal must work, because there are no drug addicts in Caithness ..... are there?


and that comment is EXACTLY what is wrong with society today......you will NEVER stop people acquiring what they want,there is always a way if you want something so badly....what i said was i do not agree with a LARGE WINDOW DISPLAY tempting children to ask their parents for one of these weapons.....sell what you want as its a free country but do not advertise something that is solely meant for harming whatever you point it at ..........if somebody wants one bad enough they will know where to get it from but dont put ideas into kids heads with big displays of what are sold as toys......

----------


## mi16

> and that comment is EXACTLY what is wrong with society today......you will NEVER stop people acquiring what they want,there is always a way if you want something so badly....what i said was i do not agree with a LARGE WINDOW DISPLAY tempting children to ask their parents for one of these weapons.....sell what you want as its a free country but do not advertise something that is solely meant for harming whatever you point it at ..........if somebody wants one bad enough they will know where to get it from but dont put ideas into kids heads with big displays of what are sold as toys......


You wouldnt buy your kid a hunting knife or a bottle of Whiskey if they asked for it, why would you buy them a gun?

----------


## wildcat69

> You wouldnt buy your kid a hunting knife or a bottle of Whiskey if they asked for it, why would you buy them a gun?


that would be called "peer pressure".....if a child sees a cool smart gun in the window that LOOKS like a TOY then peer pressure and lack of knowledge means maybe 4 times out of 10 the parent gives in thinking it can do no harm...if they are kept out of the window and sold NOT actually forcing them into childrens faces then there may just be less incidents with them.....you wouldnt by a child a hunting knife because hopefully that child knows it will actually do harm, they wontdrink alcohol as again i would hope its been instilled into them that its bad but to hand them a "toy gun" and pellets they are going to see it as fun and not harmful.....

----------


## wildcat69

[QUOTE=Invisible;988003]The OP has mentioned about how these toys can do damage to animals...................tell me how often do you go to the butchers and complain about them serving up dead animals?[/QUOT

E]

do butchers advertise their dead animals like this ????? urm i dont think so.
stop being so pig ignorant and look at what a TOY BB GUN can do before you come away with such an immature comment

----------


## cptdodger

"4 times out of 10 the parent gives in" You honestly think that ? If that is the case, then these "parents" are not fit to be in the care of children, animals or anything else.

----------


## wildcat69

> "4 times out of 10 the parent gives in" You honestly think that ? If that is the case, then these "parents" are not fit to be in the care of children, animals or anything else.


EXACTLY......thank you for pointing out the obvious....dont make it EASIER to get a hold of these weapons.....sell them by all means if thats your " bread and butter" but nevefr make it easier for idiots to get their hands on them.....

Im done with this thread now as its blatantly obvious that people choose to accept things like this and brush it off.....

----------


## Invisible

[QUOTE=wildcat69;988015]


> The OP has mentioned about how these toys can do damage to animals...................tell me how often do you go to the butchers and complain about them serving up dead animals?[/QUOT
> 
> E]
> 
> do butchers advertise their dead animals like this ????? urm i dont think so.
> stop being so pig ignorant and look at what a TOY BB GUN can do before you come away with such an immature comment


You call me immature yet your the one spitting out your dummy! You've lost your argument, quit while your pride is still intact.

----------


## mi16

[QUOTE=wildcat69;988015]


> The OP has mentioned about how these toys can do damage to animals...................tell me how often do you go to the butchers and complain about them serving up dead animals?[/QUOT
> 
> E]
> 
> do butchers advertise their dead animals like this ????? urm i dont think so.
> stop being so pig ignorant and look at what a TOY BB GUN can do before you come away with such an immature comment


That poody cat looks very much alive

----------


## Alli

Damn could've saved postage from buying from internet if I knew that Whatsits had them, which ones do they have?  Are they sniper, electric, springer rifles or pistols? My son who is now 16 and part of a club that is run up here in caithness and it is well run. He couldn't purchase the gun so I did via internet. Even his bank card he used was declined due to age. He dosent have a fixation with guns, but maybe want to be a serving soldier, his choice not mine, but as a parent we teach our children right from wrong and very few people are the ones committing the crimes. As long as you pass on the knowledge of what these pretend guns can do, the majority will use wisely. In every walk of life there are people who will not take the saftey issue seriously.

REMEMBER THIS IS A FREE COUNTRY, our forebearers fought, and young men and women are still fighting, (which I DO NOT agree with) for us to have freedom of speech. I am sick to the back teeth of folks coming on public sites slating off a business for this or that, In my opinion for what its worth.... Grow a pair and complain to said shop keeper and explain/voice your concerns.

To publicaly slate a business for what seems to be a "minor offence" has disgusted me, but then again that is my opinion!

----------


## cptdodger

> EXACTLY......thank you for pointing out the obvious....dont make it EASIER to get a hold of these weapons.....sell them by all means if thats your " bread and butter" but nevefr make it easier for idiots to get their hands on them.....
> 
> Im done with this thread now as its blatantly obvious that people choose to accept things like this and brush it off.....


What on earth are you on about ? According to you all parents, well at least 4 out of 10, are weak willed idiots. You have no idea what you are talking about.

----------


## fred

> Airsoft and BB Guns 2 tone(51% of the gun must be painted in a non realistic color)


That is why they look like toys, the law says they have to look like toys. If they didn't look like toys they might kill someone, the person holding one when the police armed response team didn't know if it was a real firearm or not and had to assume it was.

----------


## focusRS

I'm going to buy a breast feeding doll and a BB gun so I can let the doll suck on the barrel then blow its head off.
I wouldn't purchase either of these "toys" for my child as I personally don't think her life would benefit from the addition but I would defend a companies right to advertise such things. As parents we decide what our children can and cannot have, the shop has no say whatsoever. We are but filters between the world and our bairns.

----------


## sids

I'm posting, just so that "Disgusted" and "This is so wrong" are back at the top of the board.

----------


## Southern-Gal

Gun clubs and training is the way forward. 
Boys will be boys and banning them from looking at or having things is a mistake. Get them the BB gun or air gun and take them out to play with them responsibly. Teach them responsible handling of guns, tell them that even though they are toys that strict gun rules still apply. Gun crime is committed by people who have not had the training of gun clubs, people who have no license and people who have not had the chance of proper training in handling them.
I love paint ball, it hurts like hell when you get shot but it is fun and exhilarating.
My little lad is eight years old and he has had the opportunity to use an air gun (obviously under supervision, he is not even strong enough to fold it yet) but letting him use it with rules is much better than finding out he took it out without permission at some point in the future. Same with fire, he is sick of lighting the fire! Hopefully we wont find him setting wild fires in the future because he managed to get hold of a box of matches eventually :-/

----------


## fred

> Gun clubs and training is the way forward. 
> Boys will be boys and banning them from looking at or having things is a mistake. Get them the BB gun or air gun and take them out to play with them responsibly. Teach them responsible handling of guns, tell them that even though they are toys that strict gun rules still apply. Gun crime is committed by people who have not had the training of gun clubs, people who have no license and people who have not had the chance of proper training in handling them.


Thomas Hamilton was a member of a gun club, so was Michael Ryan. Their guns were licensed, they had the training.

----------


## rich62_uk

I bought my sons BB guns when younger, now they have air rifles. I dont see a problem with them if used properly.  The chance of a BB gun killing a human or animal for that matter must be something like a zillion to one chance ! I have been shot with a BB gun and its like a little nip nothing at all. I havent been shot with an air rifle so cannot comment.

----------


## squidge

I never allowed guns in my house ever.  I wouldnt let the boys have airguns, bb guns or any sort of gun - I did start off banning toy guns but that was just a waste of time - they just made them out of lego! I just said no - there was no ifs or buts and they didnt go wild and massacre a whole pile of birds or other animals or people simply cos I said no.  As a parent you have rules and that was just one of mine.

----------


## Phill

This years BESMA sales & marketing Grand Prix award goes to Whatsits.
(apparently they have had to place an urgent & extensive order to fulfill demand for toddlers stocking fillers)

----------


## reddevil

ok 10p worth here goes,i have passed the shop window and i must say i thought they looked very real like,i dont think i would like my kids running about with them,they looked very different when we were younger and played cowboys and indians,this is showing my age,however,the way the world is at the moment with violence and crime i would like to believe our small towns up here do not need to teach the kids or encourage them to play with guns toy or otherwise,there we go all done.

----------


## fred

The way to do that is to end the glorification of killing people, what's in a shop window will make no difference.

When I went to school we played Cowboys and Indians as well, that is because when we went to the cinema we watched American propaganda films which justified the wiping out of 90% of the population of a continent and putting the rest into concentration camps on the grounds they were savages. Or we might be Commandos killing Germans because when we went to the cinema we saw films about WWII. We were brainwashed from an early age that some people wear white hats and some people wear black hats and everything the people wearing black hats did was evil and everything the people wearing white hats was good, including the extrajudicial execution of people wearing black hats.

We didn't need props, two fingers became as realistic Colt 45 as any and a piece of wood became a machine gun, it didn't matter, it was what fired the imagination that mattered.

----------


## Rheghead

What a load of namby pamby rubbish.

I had a few toy guns when I was a boy and I really enjoyed our street battles against the other kids in our street.

I've never owned a real gun or wanted to shoot anyone or anything and I even still like a good game of laser quest if given the opportunity.

----------


## wildcat69

i started this thread NOT to ban guns but to highlight the state our country is in at the moment......boys will play with guns regardless of whether they are dangerous or otherwise but the computer games around now and all the violence on the tv and movies sensationalize violence and i felt to display it even further for all to see was wrong.....children now adays do not have the same morals as before and as such would see no harm in running around with one of these because they saw it displayed.......i would never attempt totry and stop the sale of these thngs as i am just one person but please dont advertise death ( or play death ) as they have enough to process already.....sell them by allmeans but do not spread a window full of them .....

----------


## Humerous Vegetable

> The way to do that is to end the glorification of killing people, what's in a shop window will make no difference.
> 
> When I went to school we played Cowboys and Indians as well, that is because when we went to the cinema we watched American propaganda films which justified the wiping out of 90% of the population of a continent and putting the rest into concentration camps on the grounds they were savages. Or we might be Commandos killing Germans because when we went to the cinema we saw films about WWII. We were brainwashed from an early age that some people wear white hats and some people wear black hats and everything the people wearing black hats did was evil and everything the people wearing white hats was good, including the extrajudicial execution of people wearing black hats.
> 
> We didn't need props, two fingers became as realistic Colt 45 as any and a piece of wood became a machine gun, it didn't matter, it was what fired the imagination that mattered.


This is the most sensible comment on this thread so far. While I completely understand where the OP is coming from and I detest the easy availability of firearms, I can't see that not advertising or displaying them is going to make any difference to their apparent proliferation. It also smacks of censorship and state manipulation.
As has been mentioned by another poster, other means of harm are available to the unbalanced of our society, but only guns have the sole and single purpose of maiming and killing. You can't use them for driving to Tesco or (unless you're Heston) make a nice lamb casserole wth them.
As for the comments by some posters that, if you bring your kids up properly, they can have whatever they like with no danger whatsoever to the public, what about those of the little darlings who have alcohol or drug-abuse problems? What about those who develop mental illness?

----------


## Julia

> You wouldnt buy your kid a hunting knife or a bottle of Whiskey if they asked for it, why would you buy them a gun?


Personally I don't like guns and don't encourage my children to play with them but that's my choice but why get so hot and bothered about a shop window displaying products you won't ever buy, if you don't like it don't look!

----------


## wildcat69

what i was trying to get across was kids KNOW guns are available....all sorts of TOY guns.....you walk past a shop window and are faced with a huge array and you WANT ONE.....an IMPULSE BUY

----------


## suth13

Good one mi16 must agree.

----------


## highlandglen

> GCN compiles an on-going list of incidents involving *airguns.  Airguns do not require a license in the UK and are thus responsible for a large percentage of gun violence in England, Scotland and Wales. In fact, Derbyshire police estimate 70 percent of gun crime in their county is attributable to airgun or* _BB guns_*.*


I think that you will find that any air rifle over 12 fps (power rating) is a section 1 firearm and is subject to the same fac restrictions as a high powered hunting rifle.
Air pstols are allowed to be under 6 fps to be exempt.
In addition there are is a whole lot of legislation involvbving ages of allowed ownership that covers any air weapon not deemed to be under fac control.

----------


## squidge

> what i was trying to get across was kids KNOW guns are available....all sorts of TOY guns.....you walk past a shop window and are faced with a huge array and you WANT ONE.....an IMPULSE BUY


My kids want stuff all the time - thats what kids do and thats why we as parents say no.  You say no and you mean it - thats the bottom line and the solution to the whole issue

----------


## wildcat69

my point seems to have been buried in a sea of what ifs and whys.......the last thing i will say on this matter as we seem to be going round in circles is ......to physically display a window full of guns whether they be toys or not.....whether they can maim or not is advertising at its most heinous......to profit from violence ( of any kind) whether it be role play or real is WRONG.....those that WANT to buy guns will always acquire one regardless of how easy or difficult its made but to display a window full of what amounts to death is WRONG......that in my eyes is pandering to the masses without having any moral values as to what your doing.....people always need ( for example ) kitchen knives....but you wouldnt see a window full of them as they DONT SELL.....they are not a marketable product with the lure of "fun" for children......GUNS ARE !!!!......ENOUGH SAID

----------


## mi16

Do you watch TV at all Wildcat?

----------


## Even Chance

> Do you watch TV at all Wildcat?


No time for at, She's oot buying cotton wool for e bairns.........

----------


## cptdodger

[QUOTE=wildcat69;988194]i started this thread NOT to ban guns but to highlight the state our country is in at the moment......

Absolute rubbish - you started this thread because you did not have the gumption to walk into said shop and confront the owner about what you find so "disgusting". So what did you do instead? You decided to slate this shop on public forums, and because the majority did not agree with you, you got all hot and bothered insisting this thread be closed - or, this is the last time you were posting, but you carried on posting anyway, you stamped your feet just like a spoiled child.

----------


## ducati

> I bought my sons BB guns when younger, now they have air rifles. I dont see a problem with them if used properly.  The chance of a BB gun killing a human or animal for that matter must be something like a zillion to one chance ! I have been shot with a BB gun and its like a little nip nothing at all. I havent been shot with an air rifle so cannot comment.


I have, at close range, it knocked the wind out of me and I was wearing a heavy coat. I have seen a .22 go straight through both walls of a garden shed so I believe they can quite easily be lethal. My take on it is give a kid a gun of any sort and they will immediatley look for live targets, even if mummy says no!

----------


## mi16

yeah, you can take out rabbits and birds no bother with a 0.22 cal air rifle.

----------


## Invisible

> what i was trying to get across was kids KNOW guns are available....all sorts of TOY guns.....you walk past a shop window and are faced with a huge array and you WANT ONE.....an IMPULSE BUY


Pointless. As you said Kids know guns are available and that if you want something bad enough you'll know where to find it..........so taking them away from the shop window wont make much difference.......IMO

----------


## changilass

> Pointless. As you said Kids know guns are available and that if you want something bad enough you'll know where to find it..........so taking them away from the shop window wont make much difference.......IMO


Are you saying that the millions of £'s spent on advertising doesn't make much difference?  If so why have we banned advertising on fags.

----------


## mi16

homosexuals are free to display adverts the same as a hetrosexual person

----------


## Invisible

> Are you saying that the millions of £'s spent on advertising doesn't make much difference? If so why have we banned advertising on fags.


No thats not what I said. Did you even read my post

----------


## fraz

Not sure what the window display is like now, but during the summer (or what should have been) thought the amount of guns in the window display was a bit ott. But it certainly seems to get noticed and at the end of the day you can display what you want in your window these days as long as it isnt racist.

----------


## youwhat?

I had a look at the shop window myself.All the bb guns there are sold in two tone form.I did some research on this.This is a requirement under the VCR act of 2007.These can only purchased by over 18s.These "guns" are used in a hobby called airsoft.There is a governing body for this sport called U.K.A.R.A (United Kingdom Airsoft Retailer's Association).Airsoft sites are registered with this organisation.It is a requirement for anyone who wishes to purchase an R.I.F (Realistic Imitation Firearm,not two tone and looks like the real thing) to be a member of a site or club affiliated to this organisation.These clubs or sites have public liability insurance.There are also strict safety rules and limits on the "power" of these guns or A.E.Gs (Automatic Electric Guns).Their power is measured in f.p.s (feet per second).
It is obviously a very popular sport from what I could find out.And I would also say these are not airguns in the traditionaly accepted sense.
I think I'm correct in saying such "guns" cannot be converted to fire real bullets.
Perhaps the OP,instead of getting angry should have done some research and like me discovered it's a perfectly legal sport.

----------


## zebedy

> i had a look at the shop window myself.all the bb guns there are sold in two tone form.i did some research on this.this is a requirement under the vcr act of 2007.these can only purchased by over 18s.these "guns" are used in a hobby called airsoft.there is a governing body for this sport called u.k.a.r.a (united kingdom airsoft retailer's association).airsoft sites are registered with this organisation.it is a requirement for anyone who wishes to purchase an r.i.f (realistic imitation firearm,not two tone and looks like the real thing) to be a member of a site or club affiliated to this organisation.these clubs or sites have public liability insurance.there are also strict safety rules and limits on the "power" of these guns or a.e.gs (automatic electric guns).their power is measured in f.p.s (feet per second).
> It is obviously a very popular sport from what i could find out.and i would also say these are not airguns in the traditionaly accepted sense.
> I think i'm correct in saying such "guns" cannot be converted to fire real bullets.
> Perhaps the op,instead of getting angry should have done some research and like me discovered it's a perfectly legal sport.


*bingo......*

----------


## Kevin Milkins

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct...xZDM9B4zm9eL3Q

----------


## andrew.bowles30

hi you would have been far better off going in and letting them know as i know what it is like to be slated on this site what starts as a small post then turns nasty as some one says something and you bite back so go and tell them how you feel they by the way are very nice people i have used the shop and the cafe for years also i dont look at the guns as they dont even intrest me

----------


## vadid

> I had a look at the shop window myself.All the bb guns there are sold in two tone form.I did some research on this.This is a requirement under the VCR act of 2007.These can only purchased by over 18s.These "guns" are used in a hobby called airsoft.There is a governing body for this sport called U.K.A.R.A (United Kingdom Airsoft Retailer's Association).Airsoft sites are registered with this organisation.It is a requirement for anyone who wishes to purchase an R.I.F (Realistic Imitation Firearm,not two tone and looks like the real thing) to be a member of a site or club affiliated to this organisation.These clubs or sites have public liability insurance.There are also strict safety rules and limits on the "power" of these guns or A.E.Gs (Automatic Electric Guns).Their power is measured in f.p.s (feet per second).
> It is obviously a very popular sport from what I could find out.And I would also say these are not airguns in the traditionaly accepted sense.
> I think I'm correct in saying such "guns" cannot be converted to fire real bullets.
> Perhaps the OP,instead of getting angry should have done some research and like me discovered it's a perfectly legal sport.


Thank you for researching this as I am an airsoft myself and have looked into UKARA an the VCRA alot since it is my sport/hobby/way of life and I am annoyed at the OP at the fact that she did no research into it at all and just decided to attack a shop that is doing nothing Illegal at all I have talked to the owners of Whatsits about it myself. As for her original post of being disgusted about it get a life basically or to quote Tallahassee "NUT UP OR SHUT UP" and I like the fact that people on this site have sense

----------


## Slickly

> So lets ban BB guns, lets make them illegal, are you naive enough to think that anybody intending to do harm would not get their hands on something that would do the job equally well? Banning things and making things illegal must work, because there are no drug addicts in Caithness ..... are there?


 It is interesting to compare inconsistency in position of people across threads.  Compare the above, with the quote below from the thread about a school shooting in the USA by the same poster, cptdodger...


> Yes you are right, action should have been taken a long time ago - straight after the first school massacre. One person presumably their President must take a stand and bring in strict gun laws. The root cause of this mess they find themselves in, is they think it is completely normal to be armed to the hilt - do they all really need hand guns, shotguns and automatic weapons to protect themselves ? No. And if they do not accept that, then they had better be prepared to bury the next lot of children that get massacred, all because that to them is an acceptable by product of a gun culture.


So one minute, banning guns of any sort is the only answer, and the next banning guns of any sort solves nothing.  Which is it then?

----------


## cptdodger

> It is interesting to compare inconsistency in position of people across threads.  Compare the above, with the quote below from the thread about a school shooting in the USA by the same poster, cptdodger...So one minute, banning guns of any sort is the only answer, and the next banning guns of any sort solves nothing.  Which is it then?


Top post - Britain

Bottom Post - America

Britain - last school massacre Dunblaine 1996 - BB Guns were not used

America - Too many school massacres to list here -and I highly doubt BB Guns were used in any of them.


You want to take me out of context Slickly - then make sure you get your facts right. I was talking about two entirely different continents - one where gun control is non existent and one where gun control's are in place.

----------


## gaza

Well Well. What a Great read (not) just wasted 10 mins of my hols

----------


## Tavendale

Yeah, I really don't like toy guns, and there's a shop in town that I haven't even gone into because I have no idea what else they sell, as their whole front window is dominated by said products. 

However, I do feel that the OP is a frothing loony making a huge fuss over nothing. You don't like them? Cool, ok. I don't get the need for the post which serves only to make you look reactionary and, frankly, rather ridiculous.

----------

